# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Swędzenie wzgórka łonowego

## Nie zarejestrowany MK

Witam serdecznie. Mam 22 lata i od dłuższego czasu borykam się z dość intymnym problemem. Mam jednego partnera od 3 lat, z którym sypiam regularnie i generalnie nie mam większych problemów z utrzymaniem higieny intymnej. Problem polega na tym, iż jestem alergiczką i mam wrażenie, że może mieć to wpływ na swędzenie i czerwone plamy, jakie mam na wzgórku łonowym i płatach zewnętrznych łechtaczki. Mam uczulenie na nikiel spożywczy i niestety niezbyt konsekwentnie trzymam się diety. Dzieję się tak, ponieważ jem zgodnie z własnymi gustami i nie mam większych swędzeń, plam, zaczerwień, więc cieszę się dobrym jedzeniem. Uczulenie mam od 5 lat. Od roku mam zaczerwienione i bardzo suche plamy na wzgórku łonowym. Golę się zwykłą maszynką, ale nawet jeśli tego nie robię (używam kremów, depilatora, lub wcale się nie golę, nie zmienia to nic w moim uczuleniu). Bardzo swędzi, szczególnie w nocy. Noszę bawełnianą bieliznę. Po kąpieli używam oliwki dla dzieci w tym miejscu i smaruję się Elocomem, choć wiem, że to krem ze sterydami i trzeba uważać z jego ilością- to jedyna rzecz, która mi pomaga. Warto wspomnieć, że biorę tabletki antykoncepcyjne, podmywam się codziennie i nie noszę wkładek higienicznych, bo boję się, że mogą zaszkodzić (uczulić). Problem jest krępujący , bo widoczny dla mnie i dla mojego partnera. Nie wygląda to koszmarnie, ale swędzi, czasami tak bardzo, że pozostają strupy. Często miewam zapalenie pochwy (głównie od antybiotyków przy grypie). Mój ginekolog stwierdził, że to od golenia (ale przetestowałam, to nie od golenia). Mój dermatolog stwierdził, że to już ginekolog powinien wiedzieć co z tym robić. Kupiłam sobie Clotrimazolum ( o ile nazwę poprawnie napisałam), ale to nic nie pomaga, bo to dopochwowe bardziej, a tam problemów nie mam. Dostałam też globulki na grzybicę, też nic nie zmieniło, bo w środku mnie nie swędzi. Zrobiłam badania, nie mam grzybicy. Pomagają mi jedynie leki mocno natłuszczające, ale ile można! Jak się tego pozbyć? Dodam, że gdy mam przesilenie niklowe i przesadzę ze spożyciem to mam podobne objawy we wszystkich miejscach, gdzie występują węzły chłonne. Ale wówczas dostaję Lipocrem albo inne cudo, posmaruję- znika- i raczej nie wraca szybko. A to na wzgórku łonowym jak bumerang, 2-3 dni i "dzień dobry, jestem ponownie". W załączeniu linki (choć innych partii ciała), które ilustrują, jak to wygląda. (tyle, że nie jest to tak mocno)

Google Images

Google Images

Bardzo proszę o jakąś poradę. Nie wiem gdzie się udać i co testować. Dziś też jadłam niedozwolone rzeczy i czuję jak swędzi mnie w zgięciach nóg i jest lekko suche. Posmarowałam kremem, do jutra zniknie, o ile cokolwiek się pojawiło. Pozdrawiam.

----------

